# [SOLVED] Getting Disconnected from FFXI



## WolfBrother (May 12, 2011)

Hello all. I found this forum while looking for help with PlayOnline problems. Hopefully someone here can help 

I've been trying to play Final Fantasy XI on my XBox 360 through a D-Link router model number DIR-601. I have the latest firmware available. 

According to FF's tech support I need to port forward TCP and UDP 50000 through 65535. I've done this numerous times on my own and twice through D-Link support and am still getting disconnected. My firewall is shut down.

The game plays fine when it's connected directly to the modem, but as I'm not the only person in the house this isn't really an option. The router is wireless but my xbox is wired.

Has anyone else had an issue like this? And does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting Disconnected from FFXI*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
You do have the ports forwarded in the router to the Xbox's IP address, correct? Also, what is the make and model of your modem?


----------



## WolfBrother (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting Disconnected from FFXI*

Thanks for the response. 

Yeah I've forwarded the ports quite a few times, hoping that maybe I didn't have it set up right. But I've gone through D-Link support and have done it how they told me to and it's still not working. 

I'm able to play WoW on my PC with no problems, and am able to play other games through XBox Live with no issues either. For some reason I just can't stay connected to PlayOnline with the router.

My modem is an RCA model number DHG534. My internet connection is Cable


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting Disconnected from FFXI*

Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Could you take a look at the NAT sticky in the Console Help forum.

I have provided a link below as this may be your issue.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/nat-issues-xbox-and-ps3-187282.html

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## WolfBrother (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting Disconnected from FFXI*

I've actually fixed this now. Apparently the firmware from D-Link wasn't allowing me to run the game. I upgraded to DD-WRT and everything seems to be working now


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Getting Disconnected from FFXI*

We're glad it's now working! You can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------

